# D21 flex plate



## tiedye (Feb 21, 2015)

I need a flex plate for an 88 Z24. How many different years used the same part?
Didn't the 4 cylinder vans use the same ones? I'm having a hard time finding an automatic like mine around here so I need to find out which cars arew compatible. Are new aftermarket ones available anywhere?
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Latest part # is *12331-24G02*. Nissan MSRP is $194 and sells online for around $146+shipping. 


This part fits the listed vehicles and their options:

200SX	1981-1983	DX/SL	4 Cyl 2.2L	Z22E
720 Pickup	1982-1986	DX, GL, ST, STD	4 Cyl 2.4L	Z24
Hardbody Pickup	1986-1990	DX, SST, ST, STD	4 Cyl 2.4L	Z24
Van	1987-1990	E, XE/GXE	4 Cyl 2.4L	Z24I

I'm not aware of any aftermarket options. You might be able to locate a used one. Try: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## tiedye (Feb 21, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Latest part # is *12331-24G02*. Nissan MSRP is $194 and sells online for around $146+shipping.
> 
> 
> This part fits the listed vehicles and their options:
> ...


Thanks! I thought I could go up to 92 so this should save some time and help me from buying the wrong one.


----------

